# Hard time finding 2010 AR4 Forks - Help SD!



## tdstuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi All, 

I recently purchased a used 2010 AR4 (56cm). The previous owner cut the steerer tube very aggressive (too short for my comfort). I have been scowering the web and I have a couple of inquiries in to authorized Felt Dealers for a replacement set of forks; however it's been a couple of weeks and I have no answer yet. 

If I don't get any forks I am thinking I can fully convert the bike to a TT rig but that would commit me to using it specifically for TT when what I really want is a fast road bike. 

Superdave, any ideas on where to locate a set of forks? What about a part number? Does anyone have a cracked frame that they want to sell the forks? 

The bike is sweet and I want to get it done before next season, I have plans for it! 

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tdstuck said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased a used 2010 AR4 (56cm). The previous owner cut the steerer tube very aggressive (too short for my comfort). I have been scowering the web and I have a couple of inquiries in to authorized Felt Dealers for a replacement set of forks; however it's been a couple of weeks and I have no answer yet.
> 
> ...


How much more steerer tube do you need? Why not try an upturned stem to reach the desired bar height? We don't sell the AR forks in our aftermarket catalog as the crown shape is unique to that bike.

-SD


----------



## tdstuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Update! 

I finally found some forks, I got them through a Felt aftermarket dealer here in Germany (thanks to a Felt sales specialist in the US)... They didnt match the color so I had to get the whole bike painted by a local auto shop. I think it came out even better! 
What do you think?

View attachment 273968


----------



## bmjenneke (Jul 25, 2013)

dear tdstuck,
I have the same problem...could you be so kind to forward me the details of the Felt aftermarket dealer in Germany? 
Thanx!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

tdstuck said:


> Update!
> 
> I finally found some forks, I got them through a Felt aftermarket dealer here in Germany (thanks to a Felt sales specialist in the US)... They didnt match the color so I had to get the whole bike painted by a local auto shop. I think it came out even better!
> What do you think?
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

